# Earth Meets Sky



## Jersey Girl (Sep 10, 2020)

Ok...I can’t hold it in any longer. After researching the forum about which FOs stick in CP I compiled a list a few months ago and ordered a bunch of those recommended. Earth Meets Sky from Nurture Soaps was one of them. When it arrived and I smelled it OOB I was not impressed at all.  It didn’t smell good to me at all. It sat on the shelf for a couple months.  Fast forward to last months challenge. I used it in one of my attempts. Holy moly!  After a few days, the true scent started emerging and let me tell you....I’m gonna order a gallon of this stuff!  Lol. I LOVE it!  If you are a patchy, musky, incense fan, you will love this. It’s hard to describe but it is amazing!  Thanks to all who recommended it! I can’t walk past my curing rack without picking it up and sniffing it.  Just sayin!


----------



## dibbles (Sep 10, 2020)

I so agree with this. Magic happens after it is cured and I love it too. I don’t know if I really get incense, but it’s unisex and sophisticated and super easy to work with. Definitely not one to judge OOB.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 11, 2020)

I always say not to judge a FO in the bottle.   I had one I bought on clearance and didn't care for it.  I let it sit on my shelf for about 3 years.  Finally thought what the heck.  It turned out to be a huge seller and sadly I couldn't replace it.   I learned a lesson there so started using some of the others that were just sitting on the shelf.   I've had others that have turned out be be really nice.


----------



## Catscankim (Sep 11, 2020)

Oh now you tellme about this scent after i already am waiting for an order from them LOL


----------



## Jersey Girl (Sep 11, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> Oh now you tellme about this scent after i already am waiting for an order from them LOL


Next order!  Review all the products you receive and get $1 credit for each review!  Another reason to love NS


----------



## Catscankim (Sep 11, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> Next order!  Review all the products you receive and get $1 credit for each review!  Another reason to love NS


Well thats awesome!!! I got some reviews to write from another order then lol


----------



## Jersey Girl (Sep 11, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> Well thats awesome!!! I got some reviews to write from another order then lol


Make sure you’ve registered an account with them.


----------



## SPowers (Sep 11, 2020)

That's good to know... a good way to offset shipping charges.


----------



## Catscankim (Sep 11, 2020)

SPowers said:


> That's good to know... a good way to offset shipping charges.


They have free shipping on orders over $30


----------



## SPowers (Sep 11, 2020)

For U.S. customers I'm guessing.  I'm in Canada and for a $40 order, they wanted $20+ in shipping.


----------



## Catscankim (Sep 11, 2020)

SPowers said:


> For U.S. customers I'm guessing.  I'm in Canada and for a $40 order, they wanted $20+ in shipping.



i forgot you were in canada. Need to start writing reviews lol


----------



## AliOop (Sep 11, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> i forgot you were in canada. Need to start writing reviews lol


Yes, I have about $25 in review credits myself. She’s definitely smart to offer that as it does encourage repeat orders!


----------



## gardengeek (Sep 11, 2020)

How timely for you to post this. I just rec'd an ounce today! I ordered some new micas and couldn't really afford a bigger bottle; now I wish I would have squeezed it in!!!


----------



## dkChelan (Sep 11, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> Ok...I can’t hold it in any longer. After researching the forum about which FOs stick in CP I compiled a list a few months ago and ordered a bunch of those recommended. Earth Meets Sky from Nurture Soaps was one of them. When it arrived and I smelled it OOB I was not impressed at all.  It didn’t smell good to me at all. It sat on the shelf for a couple months.  Fast forward to last months challenge. I used it in one of my attempts. Holy moly!  After a few days, the true scent started emerging and let me tell you....I’m gonna order a gallon of this stuff!  Lol. I LOVE it!  If you are a patchy, musky, incense fan, you will love this. It’s hard to describe but it is amazing!  Thanks to all who recommended it! I can’t walk past my curing rack without picking it up and sniffing it.  Just sayin!



Question... when do you add your FO?  I've had so many issues with any FO's that I've been sticking to EO's.  Maybe it's because I stick blend after adding it and everything accelerates in an awful way.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Sep 11, 2020)

dkChelan said:


> Question... when do you add your FO?  I've had so many issues with any FO's that I've been sticking to EO's.  Maybe it's because I stick blend after adding it and everything accelerates in an awful way.


I add my FO at the very last minute after separating and coloring.  If I’m doing a swirly design I add them to all the colors at the same time.  If I’m doing layers I add it just before I pour each layer as I need to wait a bit between layers for them to set up. Don’t stick blend the FO in...whisk it in. That little bit of extra stick blending will make a difference In how quickly it starts to set up.  I never use a brand new to me untested FO if I’m swirling as I don’t want to be caught off guard. I use new ones in simple designs so I get a feel for how it behaves in my recipe.



gardengeek said:


> How timely for you to post this. I just rec'd an ounce today! I ordered some new micas and couldn't really afford a bigger bottle; now I wish I would have squeezed it in!!!


Looking forward to hearing how you like it!


----------



## dibbles (Sep 12, 2020)

If I know the FO behaves, I add before I split for coloring. If it is new and I don’t know, I add after my colors are mixed and I am ready to pour. I don’t stick blend it in, ever. I usually stir with my spatula.


----------



## Catscankim (Sep 12, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> Ok...I can’t hold it in any longer. After researching the forum about which FOs stick in CP I compiled a list a few months ago and ordered a bunch of those recommended. Earth Meets Sky from Nurture Soaps was one of them. When it arrived and I smelled it OOB I was not impressed at all.  It didn’t smell good to me at all. It sat on the shelf for a couple months.  Fast forward to last months challenge. I used it in one of my attempts. Holy moly!  After a few days, the true scent started emerging and let me tell you....I’m gonna order a gallon of this stuff!  Lol. I LOVE it!  If you are a patchy, musky, incense fan, you will love this. It’s hard to describe but it is amazing!  Thanks to all who recommended it! I can’t walk past my curing rack without picking it up and sniffing it.  Just sayin!


Can you show the cut please? The suspension is killing me lol


----------



## Emmamia (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi, tank you so much for the heads up on the fragrance oil... I’m new soaping and I highly appreciate your comments /reviews specially in fragrances.... I don’t know it that have happened to you, but; I have wasted so much money ordering wrong fragrances or from wrong suppliers .... I’m looking for some of the best fall/winter  fragrances... any recommendations from the expert would be greatly appreciated... Love this forum, so much great information from great people.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 13, 2020)

Welcome @Emmamia! There is a fragrance oil review chart that you might find a good resource for checking out suppliers and fragrance oils. SMF Fragrance Oil Review


----------



## Jersey Girl (Sep 13, 2020)

Emmamia said:


> Hi, tank you so much for the heads up on the fragrance oil... I’m new soaping and I highly appreciate your comments /reviews specially in fragrances.... I don’t know it that have happened to you, but; I have wasted so much money ordering wrong fragrances or from wrong suppliers .... I’m looking for some of the best fall/winter  fragrances... any recommendations from the expert would be greatly appreciated... Love this forum, so much great information from great people.


This is also a great thread that people have contributed to that lists FOs that stick in CP.  Lots of great info here.





						HELP!  Need a fragrance suggestions for CP soap
					

Here's the deal - I am new to CP soap making.  I've been making M&P soap for years, but just branched into CP soap making this year.  The first thing I discovered with CP soap is that the fragrances can disappear or morph or cause the batter to seize.  I QUICKLY learned that I need to make test...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Jersey Girl (Sep 13, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> Can you show the cut please? The suspension is killing me lol


I posted it in the August Challenge sign up sheet a while back. Here it is.


----------



## gardengeek (Sep 14, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> I add my FO at the very last minute after separating and coloring.  If I’m doing a swirly design I add them to all the colors at the same time.  If I’m doing layers I add it just before I pour each layer as I need to wait a bit between layers for them to set up. Don’t stick blend the FO in...whisk it in. That little bit of extra stick blending will make a difference In how quickly it starts to set up.  I never use a brand new to me untested FO if I’m swirling as I don’t want to be caught off guard. I use new ones in simple designs so I get a feel for how it behaves in my recipe.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to hearing how you like it!



@Jersey Girl, The photos on the Beer Soap? thread inspired me to make my first ever beer soap so I used my sample of Earth Meets Sky today. For the beer I used Honey Pilsner by Orange Blossom Brewing Co. (fairly local). I didn't add any color because I wanted to see how the beer affects the color. I think Earth Meets Sky compliments the scent and taste of the beer. When I first poured it into the mold the batter was a pretty honey golden color but it's fading now to a creamy white. It's only been four hours so I'm sure it will end up being white or cream colored. I detect a slight Christmas tree scent OOB and for whatever reason it makes me hungry; not that I eat many Christmas trees... I used 5% PPO, hope that's a good amount.


----------

